# Polen ( Markt ) Slubice



## m3o91 (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebe buffies ,

ich fahre morgen ( mit 2 kollegen ) zum ersten mal nach Frankfurt (Oder) bzw. nach Polen - zum Polenmarkt Slubice ,
da ich eben keine Erfahrungen in jeder Hinsicht habe , wollte ich mal eben um eure Erfahrungen fragen .(der satz klingt komisch und falsch).

Also, da ich noch in der probezeit bin und auch erst seit 1´nem Jahr mein Führerschein habe ,
traue ich mich nicht ganz - direkt in Polen "reinzufahren"
durchn zoll , oder z.b wegen anderer fahrweise in Polen e.t.c
Deshalb dachte ich mir ,ich parke in der nähe von der Grenzbrücke Frankfurt(Oder)-Polska und überquere dann Brücke und laufe zum Markt , 
soll ja nur in etwa 15 min dauern - der Fußweg ...

Wir möchten natürlich auch Zigaretten kaufen , durchs internet hab ich erfahren , 
dass immernoch pro person (18+) 400stk entsprechend 4 stangen erlaubt sind , 
ich denke mal wir werden auch anderen unfug kaufen ,
 ka vllt klamotten weis ich nicht genau ...

Wie sieht es dann bei der heimreise aus ? 
Soweit ich weis gibs auf der Brücke ja seit Jahren keine kontrolle mehr , können wir einfach "so" mit unseren tüten voller stangen ,
kleider und anderen zeugs rüber nach Frankfurt ,
ins auto steigen und so ala ab nach hause ... ??


Ich würd gern wissen , was ihr von Slubice hält ? 
Was habt ihr für erfahrungen hinsichtlich Anfahrt/Abfahrt ??

Danke schonmal fürs lesen , schönen abend noch 


mfg..m3o91


PS: Ich fahre von Berlin aus hin


----------



## Makalvian (27. Februar 2010)

Worauf ich dich jedenfalls hinweisen kann ist du kaufst Zigaretten gehst zu über die Grenze also wirst du kontrolliert, weil die Polizei sich in zivil selbst auf den Markt rumtreibt und dadruch ihre Pappenheimer erkennen.
Zweitens die tollen Läden wo die "fehldrucke" verkauft werden, lass davon die Finger der verkauf ist legal der erwerb aber nicht ... heißt du kommst raus und die polnische Polizei selbst steht dir gegenüber.
Drittens unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht, denk dran du brauchst die Eu Banderole auf den Zigaretten sonst ist es illiegal und somit folgt ne Strafe wenn du erwischt wirst


----------



## Caps-lock (27. Februar 2010)

http://www.zoll.de/c0_reise_und_post/a0_reiseverkehr/a0_reisen_innerhalb_eg/index.html

Du solltest dich HIER ganz genau informieren was du darfst und was nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

